# RECALL: Do Not Use These Lots Of Winchester Super-X .17 HMR Ammunition



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/recall-do-not-use-these-lots-of-winchester-17-hmr/

https://winchester.com/Support/Customers/X17HMR1-Recall


----------

